# newbie questions about Shimano/Sram 10 speed rear cassettes



## MUKAMOmember (Sep 24, 2011)

I am currently running the new Shimano 105 5700 12-27T 10 speed rear cassette. I would like to purchase another wheelset that I can interchange quickly by just simply taking off one set of wheels and putting on another. So, I am looking to purchase a new or used 10 spd cassette. I'd like to keep the same 12-27T range. My question is, can I use older versions of Shimano from the 105 group, like the 5600, as long as it is 10 speed with 12-27T? The same question goes for Sram 10 speed cassettes. Basically, what I'm asking is that, what 10 speed Shimano or Sram rear cassettes (12-27T) are compatible with my current 105 5700 drivetrain? 

Right now, a seller on eBay, priced a new Shimano 105 5700 10 speed 12-27T rear cassette for $63.90 shipped to me. If I can purchase used higher end models like ultegra, dura-ace, etc., then I'd rather buy them used for around $60 if possible. All in all, what 10 speed 12-27T rear cassette models from Shimano or Sram can I use that would be compatible with my current drivetrain, that will allow for smooth crisp shifting, low noise, and fast rolling rear hubs?

All input, suggestions, answers, or comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Generally, Shimano and SRAM 10 speed road cassettes are compatible with 8,9,10 speed Shimano freehubs, so (as examples) you could use CS-5600, CS-6600 or OG-1070 cassettes on an otherwise 6700 drivetrain. There are a couple of exceptions (see link below).

Shimano Cassettes & Freehubs

JMO, but if durability is important to you, you might want to avoid DA cassettes. The lower (larger) cogs are titanium, thus more prone to wear. Also, FWIW, given the choice, I'd take a new CS-5700 cassette @~$63 over a used CS-6700 cassette @~$60. Being wearable items, for essentially the same price, starting out new has its advantages. 

Lastly, except for a weight difference of about 45g's, I doubt you'll sense any difference in performance between Ultegra or 105 10 speed cassettes.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Shimano and SRAM 10-speed cassettes are interchangeable, as long as you don't exceed your derailleur's capacity.

I wouldn't buy a used cassette. It's a wear part, like a chain or a tire. I also don't buy especially expensive ones, although I do think mid-priced ones work a little better than lower-priced ones.

The idea of component groups is a triumph of marketing. Fitting cassettes into component groups is another triumph of marketing. What matters is that the spacing is the same. All SRAM, Shimano and some off-brand cassettes have the same spacing. So as long as you stay away from Campagnolo, you're good.

That said, I do think quality matters. For now, Shimano is only doing nice 10-speed cassettes. The PG-1070 on my shelf, waiting to go on my bike looks like a pretty fine piece of machining. The PG-1050 is going to be a little less refined, but I bet it's just heavier, and works fine.

Be prepared to do a little tweaking to your derailleur when you swap wheels. It's not a big deal, and you may not even have to. But you might.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Find Road Bike Cassettes: The Best Bike Chains/ Bike Cassettes From Performance Bike

A new 105 Cassette is $60 from Performance and a new Ultegra Cassette is $75


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tommy Walker said:


> Find Road Bike Cassettes: The Best Bike Chains/ Bike Cassettes From Performance Bike
> 
> A new 105 Cassette is $60 from Performance and a new Ultegra Cassette is $75


Nashbar does a little better... $52 for the CS-5700 versus $68 for the CS-6700. The 12-27 is only available in 105 (same for performance, currently), which considering the cost versus weight/ finish/ performance differences is (IMO) the way to go.

Road Bike Cassettes: Lightweight Cassettes for Road Bikes: Nashbar


----------



## fortisi876 (Oct 8, 2011)

New to cycling here but the good news is I'm the mechanically inclined type so with that said, how difficult is it to remove and replace the cassette?


Also, I went for my first ride on Saturday (12miles and I felt like death....I'm slightly exaggerating..LOL) I noticed while looking down at the cassette that the gears appeared to have a slight wobble, I'm going to have to assume that is not a good thing??? 
Can someone tell me what the suspected problem is please???


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Swapping a cassette is easy, but you need two special tools. Drop in at your LBS and pick them up. It's not very expensive. Or order online.

Park Tool Cassette Lockring Tool with Guide Pin - Gear West Bike & Triathlon - Long Lake MN
Park Tool Chainwhip/Freewheel and Lockring Remover - Gear West Bike & Triathlon - Long Lake MN

You need a fairly large wrench to use with the lock ring tool. I have a 10" Crescent wrench. There's also a tool handle specific to use with lock ring and bottom bracket cup tools that's even bigger, but IME it's a lot more than I need for that task.

The prices in the links are fairly comparable to those at my LBS. So give yours a chance to compete.

Your gears might be wobbling for a couple of reasons. The most likely is that there's a little bit of a wobble coming from the way the freehub engages with the hub body. This is normal. The next possibility is that your cassette isn't on tight enough. If that's the case, you should be able to wiggle the cogs with your fingers, relative to the freehub. So there will be a little bit of a click. That's not normal, and means either your lock ring needs to be tightened or you don't have enough spacers.

Check out parktool.com for well-written and photographed instructions for almost every maintenance task on a bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

fortisi876 said:


> New to cycling here but the good news is I'm the mechanically inclined type so with that said, how difficult is it to remove and replace the cassette?
> 
> 
> Also, I went for my first ride on Saturday (12miles and I felt like death....I'm slightly exaggerating..LOL) I noticed while looking down at the cassette that the gears appeared to have a slight wobble, I'm going to have to assume that is not a good thing???
> Can someone tell me what the suspected problem is please???


If you're replacing like (or similar) cassettes Andrew covers it, but if you're making appreciable changes to ratios (12-25 to 12-32, for example) chain length and RD capacity have to be considered. In that case, I suggest discussing the changes with your LBS.


----------



## fortisi876 (Oct 8, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> If you're replacing like (or similar) cassettes Andrew covers it, but if you're making appreciable changes to ratios (12-25 to 12-32, for example) chain length and RD capacity have to be considered. In that case, I suggest discussing the changes with your LBS.


 Thank you sir, any advice about the slight wobble I'm seeing in the cassette/gears while riding?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> If you're replacing like (or similar) cassettes Andrew covers it, but if you're making appreciable changes to ratios (12-25 to 12-32, for example) chain length and RD capacity have to be considered.


Good catch.


----------



## fortisi876 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks Andrew.....appreciate your input.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

fortisi876 said:


> Thank you sir, any advice about the slight wobble I'm seeing in the cassette/gears while riding?


I think Andrew covered the possibilities. If it's an older bike internal/ bearing wear might be a factor. Slight/ within tolerances/ normal being vague terms, without actually seeing the wobble in person all we can do is offer an opinion. If you were to experience shifting/ noise issues, that would indicate a problem, so if you're unsure have your LBS check it out.

Oh, and watch the road ahead, not the cogs.


----------



## fortisi876 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice gentlemen!


----------



## Rexg (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree what everyone said. I have a sram force group and just changed from the force/rival 12-25 to a sram apex 11-28. Why? because it was cheap and I actually do not mind the extra how many grams of weight. I think I am too new to actually be able to tell a 15lb bike from a 19lb bike while riding. Been road biking for only 3 months. To me pain is pain. 

When I changed wheelsets myself and swapped the cassette, i actually had that experience where some cogs would wobble. What I discovered was I threaded in my lockring wrong. Check on that too.


----------



## fortisi876 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rexg said:


> i actually had that experience where some cogs would wobble. What I discovered was I threaded in my lockring wrong. Check on that too.


 Thanks for the tip Rex, will definitely give the entire assembly a good look once I pick up the tools.


While on the subject of cassettes, I was thinking about ordering another. I'm currently using a 11-25 cassette and have an Ulegra 6600 RD, will a 11-28 cassette work with this RD?


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

fortisi876 said:


> I'm currently using a 11-25 cassette and have an Ulegra 6600 RD, will a 11-28 cassette work with this RD?


The official published largest cog supported by the RD-6600 Ultegra rear derailleur is 27T according to Shimano: http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...001/SI_5VG0C_001_En_v1_m56577569830616226.pdf

However, it's a conservative figure, and I've seen plenty of people use the RD-6600 with a 28T cassette no problems. I've seen some use a 32T with it, even.

Odds are the 28T will work with your setup.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

fortisi876 said:


> While on the subject of cassettes, I was thinking about ordering another. I'm currently using a 11-25 cassette and have an Ulegra 6600 RD, will a 11-28 cassette work with this RD?


It'll work fine. FWIW, Specialized OEM'd an 11-28 cassette on their Ultegra (RD) equipped '08 Tarmac Comp. 

Depending on your current configuration, you might have to add a link or two of chain length with an 11-28 and possibly adjust the RD b-tension adjustment screw so the upper pulley clears the 28T cog. 

Shimano's tech docs explain this pretty well.
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...001/SI_5VG0C_001_En_v1_m56577569830616226.pdf

EDIT: If you haven't already done so, you might want to add a chain tool to your list:
Amazon.com: Park Tool USA Professional Chain Tool CT-3, 10-Speed Compatible: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## fortisi876 (Oct 8, 2011)

TY for confirming Tom and PJ!


----------

